# Vaporesso Gen X - stunningly beautiful



## CJB85 (16/9/20)

Has anyone seen the new Gen X?

If you are a fan of the aircraft aluminium on the Odin series, but don't like the bulk or price, this could be a winner. The damn FOMO never ends.

https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits/gen-x

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew (16/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Gen X?
> 
> If you are a fan of the aircraft aluminium on the Odin series, but don't like the bulk or price, this could be a winner. The damn FOMO never ends.
> 
> https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits/gen-x


There is a massive difference in price between the mod and kit and from the reviews the tank threads are not the best on the Gen S kit, on the SKRR-S tank the coil stays attached to the top and not the bottom when you open the tank, then you battle to get the coil off the top. Not sure if that is the same for the NRG-S tank.
The mod is $82.9 and the kit a massive $119.9 That's $37.0 just for the tank. 
https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-batteries-mods/gen-x

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (18/9/20)



Reactions: Like 4


----------

